# April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (26 March 2009)

With only three more trading days left in March it's time to start thinking about your entry for the April stock tipping competition! 

The competition leader this month is Family_Guy, who chose *AIO*, which has achieved a very impressive 108.99% return so far during March. Rub92me is currently in second place with *CQT* and is sitting on an equally impressive 90.24% gain. Rounding out the top three this month is ZzzzDad whose pick *AGY* has gone on to see a price increase of 82.14% during March so far.

The stock tipping competition this month is once again proudly sponsored by Stator-AFM. Stator-AFM is portfolio management software designed to give you total control over all your trading activities. Stator enables you to measure and understand every aspect of your financial returns. If you are a casual investor or serious trader, Stator is essential portfolio management software for anyone with exposure to the financial markets. From risk management to tax planning, Stator has it all. Be sure to pay them a visit and see how it can benefit you!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between April 1 and April 30.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Tuesday March 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## doctorj (26 March 2009)

FAR


----------



## son of baglimit (26 March 2009)

NMS


----------



## beerwm (26 March 2009)

WCL please.


----------



## Muschu (26 March 2009)

AQA please


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 March 2009)

MOS again please 

gg


----------



## 2BAD4U (27 March 2009)

FML again thanks


----------



## nunthewiser (27 March 2009)

BDM thx joe


----------



## insider (27 March 2009)

BMN Please


----------



## Miner (27 March 2009)

PRU again Joe
Thanks


----------



## GumbyLearner (27 March 2009)

IVA please Joe


----------



## Ashsaege (27 March 2009)

TAP thanks


----------



## Mickel (27 March 2009)

LNC please Joe.


----------



## jonojpsg (27 March 2009)

NDO thanks


----------



## bigdog (27 March 2009)

ROC thanks Joe


----------



## ColB (27 March 2009)

LOD thanks Joe!


----------



## Sean K (27 March 2009)

AEX

Just because it's a woofer and can't go too much lower.


----------



## Lucky_Country (27 March 2009)

PDO Thanks !

Thought Id try something new !


----------



## investorpaul (27 March 2009)

BBI Thanks


----------



## TheAbyss (27 March 2009)

GPP - the ex Planet Gas CSG tenements


----------



## sinner (27 March 2009)

Stealing one off So_Cynical, not holding,

BCD please Joe.


----------



## jonnycage (27 March 2009)

cus please


----------



## Trader Paul (27 March 2009)

Hi Joe,

..... ooooops, Doctor J stole a march, with FAR ... and it should do well,
in the first half of this challenge. 

So, it 's ITC on this end ... looking for a run up, ahead of a new well,
spudding May/June 2009 and in close proximity to some already-established fields ..... 

Many thanks.

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## Sean K (27 March 2009)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> ..... ooooops, Doctor J stole a march, with FAR ... and it should do well,
> in the first half of this challenge.
> ...



Has Yogi ever got close to any of these monthly comps?

I'm just bamboozled by the amount of forecasts he makes, and yet only hear of the successes...


----------



## Trader Paul (27 March 2009)

kennas said:


> I'm just bamboozled by the amount of forecasts he makes, and yet only hear of the successes...






... so, it's obviously not hard to bamboozle you, then ... 

God bless you, Kennas ..... !~!

have a great day

  paul




=====


----------



## Sean K (27 March 2009)

Trader Paul said:


> ... so, it's obviously not hard to bamboozle you, then ...
> 
> God bless you, Kennas ..... !~!
> 
> ...



I'm very easily bamboozled yogi!

I once started collecting all of your predictions and then gave up because there were just too many for me to keep a track of.

Do you keep track of EVERY date/time prediction to validate your own predictions?


----------



## JTLP (27 March 2009)

MEL thanks joe

TIME TO SHINE!


----------



## Nyden (27 March 2009)

STO thanks.


----------



## Justful (27 March 2009)

RFE please


----------



## fodder-oz (27 March 2009)

EXT - for me. I love the trend on this baby and some good annoucements today. Wishing I wasn't so hesitant in buying it under the $4 mark


----------



## psychic (27 March 2009)

MZM


----------



## drillinto (27 March 2009)

AGO


----------



## pan (27 March 2009)

esg 

thanks


----------



## springhill (27 March 2009)

CNX thanks


----------



## Go Nuke (27 March 2009)

Its run hard lately but perhaps it will do an "EXT"....I'll take *BOW* plz Joe


----------



## kingcarmleo (28 March 2009)

WGP please


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (28 March 2009)

TZL please


----------



## sjx (29 March 2009)

I'd like MOF


thanks


----------



## Dowdy (29 March 2009)

ENE


----------



## johenmo (29 March 2009)

IAU please


----------



## dreamsrfree (29 March 2009)

FMS Flinders are ready to rock once again


----------



## bandicoot76 (29 March 2009)

BSM please.... first timer... be gentle please


----------



## matt1987 (29 March 2009)

MUN please

thanks


----------



## CoffeeKing (29 March 2009)

*SRR* thanks Joe


----------



## sam76 (29 March 2009)

trg please


----------



## kr1zh (29 March 2009)

can i have ROC please? and this is my first time.


----------



## GenkiKid (29 March 2009)

FMS 

thanks


----------



## grace (29 March 2009)

My pick would be esg, but it's gone so I'll take

KAR  thanks Joe


----------



## Malindidzumu (29 March 2009)

BBP

Thanks


----------



## Family_Guy (29 March 2009)

PBG thanks Joe


----------



## webguru (29 March 2009)

EBT - if I can please...


----------



## Doris (29 March 2009)

Go CXY
Thanks Joe


----------



## trillionaire#1 (29 March 2009)

SSM thanks Joe


----------



## noirua (29 March 2009)

MCC please Joe, thanks.


----------



## hangseng (30 March 2009)

Been watching this one for some time and I think its time is nearing especially pending the latest information to come out of the US JV operation. An outsider but if I am right it will appreciate very quickly. If not, I lose 

SUR thanks Joe


----------



## tekram (30 March 2009)

DLS 

Because it's laughable!


----------



## Shrewd Crude (30 March 2009)

oh well...
 I will take my Favourite....
It wont win the comp, but its perForming...

CUE

hey Kennas,
I used to be very skeptical oF Yogi, but it is truely amazing how close he can predict it when he makes those calls.. to the date oF the month oF the year, It seems too good to be true..
Ive been in contact with other posters who havce met Yogi, who speak very
highly oF him...

Give him some respect Kennas...
From a once upon a time Skeptic...

.^sc


----------



## Miner (30 March 2009)

kennas said:


> I'm very easily bamboozled yogi!
> 
> I once started collecting all of your predictions and then gave up because there were just too many for me to keep a track of.
> 
> Do you keep track of EVERY date/time prediction to validate your own predictions?




Thanks Kennas For asking Trader Paul the question which from memory I have asked at least twice . 

But alas it was crying in wood to get reply from Trader Paul. 

I hope this time he will have a stats to show how many times his predictions were on the money


----------



## Miner (30 March 2009)

kennas said:


> AEX
> 
> Just because it's a woofer and can't go too much lower.




For a change Kennas  you were probably wrong.
Some one is watching your tip so AEX shot by 33 % with double volume close of business on 27 Marc. the volume is in increasing trend from few hundreds to couple of millions. 

Looks like AEX is going to be a run away success like AZM. Good luck my friend
I know nothing about AEX but an ardent fan of your postings and read them as far as I understand 

27 Mar 2009  	0.004  	 33.33%  	0.005  	0.004  	2,647,283
25 Mar 2009 	0.003 	0% 	0.003 	0.003 	1,247,500
24 Mar 2009 	0.003 	0% 	0.003 	0.003 	154,538
23 Mar 2009 	0.003 	-25% 	0.004 	0.003 	450,000
20 Mar 2009 	0.004 	33.33% 	0.004 	0.004 	257,717

Since I posted the above for the sake of curiosity I visited AEX web site as well
*
Correction then* - I do not know directly about AEX as a company but I have lived and worked in Leonora gold mines when Tarmoola was owned by Mt Eden and that area was cash rich in gold. I also have had come across with Wingellina now owned by Metal X. I was not however directly involved with Tarmoola or Wingellina

But I noticed the negative cash flow prediction from the company itself in a response to ASX. 

So this little baby will be damn good for tipping competition. Congrats mate and I just do not know how you discover these little species - eyes for detail


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 March 2009)

hmmmm JTLP beat me to MEL so looks like it'll have to be *EPG* for me thanks Joe


----------



## Sean K (30 March 2009)

Miner said:


> For a change Kennas  you were probably wrong.
> Some one is watching your tip so AEX shot by 33 % with double volume close of business on 27 Marc. the volume is in increasing trend from few hundreds to couple of millions.



I've only been watching the chart recently. If you see the thread you'll notice I was a regular follower for years. Mostly for it's uranium back during the U bull. This pick is really just a throw of the dart, AZM was more considered. 

Um actually, I'm not sure if I can have this, don't stocks have to be trading over 1c?



Yep:



> 3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.




So, Joe, please put me down for SRL.


----------



## Santoro (30 March 2009)

Wishful thinking but pen me in for MOL


----------



## So_Cynical (30 March 2009)

*ZGL* - Zicom Group Ltd

One of those mostly off shore unknowns, Hasn't bounced like 
so many others...has exposure to the oil and gas industry.


----------



## inenigma (30 March 2009)

OEX thanks Joe.


----------



## seasprite (30 March 2009)

I will try AZZ again thanks .


----------



## nulla nulla (30 March 2009)

Hi Joe

I see someone else got in first with MOF this month, accordingly I will nominate *AWB* as my stock pick for April.

sheers


----------



## white_goodman (30 March 2009)

CER please


----------



## Holy Roly (30 March 2009)

Put me down for *KGL* please Joe.

Reason, I think 3 cents looks cheap, and pre-feasibly study is due out my end of April which could see me win this competition.

 At least that is I am hoping!


----------



## Shrewd Crude (30 March 2009)

miner, kennas...
I reckon Yogi is only a 50/50 with his strike rate...
But he has an uncanny way of making predictions to the day, months and months out...
so much so, that I believe he is talented...

good on him for not post replying here...
confrontation gets him no-where...
...
I used to debate heavily with Yogi...
I went close to all in on MEO, back a few years when I thought Heron was a lower risk Appraisal, than the market was pricing... I decided to load up...
Yogi was adament...
and he picked all the major unforseen announcements to the day months out....
In the end I sold up 10% on 6MCF day...
and he quite possibly saved me from total wealth destruction...
I had done some heavy research aswell...
and got lucky to see some flow rates before it really tanked...

so Yogi is 50-50...
but when hes right like that, then its too amazing to be true...
give it up to him... give him some respect thank you...  





..^sc


----------



## YELNATS (30 March 2009)

BLY many thanks


----------



## Real1ty (30 March 2009)

BSL please


----------



## nomore4s (30 March 2009)

For fun I'll try TAM if it's not already taken


----------



## refined silver (30 March 2009)

GCR please. 

Who said let sleeping dogs lie??


----------



## kenny (30 March 2009)

SBM thanks.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## Green08 (30 March 2009)

MPA please Joe.


----------



## MaverickTrader (30 March 2009)

BBL


----------



## explod (30 March 2009)

rng thanks Joe


----------



## rub92me (30 March 2009)

Shrewd Crude said:


> miner, kennas...
> I reckon Yogi is only a 50/50 with his strike rate...



His strike rate is about 0/50 for this competition. Doesn't bamboozle me. :


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 March 2009)

CRE please.


----------



## lioness (30 March 2009)

doctorj said:


> FAR




ADY please.


----------



## Prospector (30 March 2009)

TZN please Joe


----------



## Knobby22 (31 March 2009)

IIN


----------



## Happy (31 March 2009)

QTM   or    CTP  if first one taken


----------



## Mad Mel (31 March 2009)

OIP please.

P.S.  I'm at 0.37 posts/day right now, but I'm going on vacation for two weeks in April.  If my posts/day drops too low because of that and make me ineligible, no worries.


----------



## roofa (31 March 2009)

BDL thanks.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (31 March 2009)

ERM thanks Joe! Best of luck to all


----------



## goldchopper (31 March 2009)

TRY please. Already run, still like it though.


----------



## rub92me (31 March 2009)

Okay, let's try another goldie with lots of upside in need of some tlc: LRL please.


----------

